# 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant, brown discharge?



## monjufig1

I'm starting to freak out at the sight of brown discharge I'm having today.
I had pink spotting yesterday morning, but barely any and it went away. I have creamy cm today mixed with brown blood, so it's a light brown, creamy discharge. I'm scared this may be the start of an early miscarriage. My last chemical pregnancy did not start this way, it started one morning and I woke up bleeding heavily. And although this discharge is brown, it smells like fresh blood.

I'm curious if any of you have had this brown discharge. Do you think it's old blood from our last miscarriages?


----------



## Donna_barnes

Hi there. I'm pretty sure it won't be from your last mc but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. Could be the remnants if implantation bleeding? Could be a little of a breakthrough bleed? As long as its not heavy red it's usually nothing to worry about. I have brown and red and alsorts in my last pregnancy and it didn't affect the pregnancy. Stay hydrated and try to relax, wishing you a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## jamiesWifey

Please help!
So i ovulated on the 5th april, last period was 24th march 2012.
I know i defo ovulated between the 5th and 7th as i got pos opk! I had a few hours of light pink discharge on the 10th but it lasted a few hours an only when i wiped, the 11th i started to feel very sick an had a dull ache in the pitt of my stomach so i took a regular pt an got a bfp :)
Did a clear blue digital yesterday as i was doubting whether u can actually test this early an that came back positive 1-2 weeks,
Today ive felt extremely sick all day so far but about an hour ago i started to get this horrible crampy pain in my back an now when i wipe its a creamy discharge with blood (brown) is this normal?? Im starting to worry its my 3rd baby have a 19 month old and 7 month old daughters never expierenced any of this not evan sickness with them, Could i be losing the baby? 
If u could give me some advice im really worrying here
Thanks Jojo x


----------



## SusieRose

I dont think anyone can say anything to make us stop worrying just our drs. I am in the same boat. Ive had what I think are normal type pregancy pains in the stomach and now I have the red/brown light bleeding/discharge with dull aches in the tummy. I also have pains in the top of my legs. On friday the pain in the top of my leg was so bad it hurt to walk. I am 6 and 1/2 weeks pregnant. 

I have that orrid sinking feeling in my tummy that it's all going to go wrong again. My last mc was feb 20th and everything feels the same. I havent really got any morning sickness any more and my breasts do not feel as sore. 

Could all be in my head or not..


----------

